# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  Ένα ταξίδι στη λίμνη (Inland ferries)

## Roi Baudoin

Ας ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα για τα πλοία που ταξίδευαν κάποτε στις ελληνικές λίμνες.
Ας ξαναδούμε τα πλοία που σε αλλοτινούς καιρούς άραζαν στις όχθες της λίμνης.
Ας ξαναταξιδέψουμε με τα πλοία που ένωναν κάποτε τις απέναντι πλευρές της λίμνης.
Ας ξαναζήσουμε εικόνες από μια ξεχασμένη Ελλάδα

Εδώ και καιρό ο καλός φίλος *Α. Μώλος* μας είχε μιλήσει με κολακευτικά λόγια για το λεύκωμα του* Κώστα Μπαλάφα*
*"Τα αντίρροπα ρεύματα του Αχελώου"* (*Μουσείο Φωτογραφίας Θεσσαλονίκης*).Την επιμέλεια του λευκώματος είχε *ο Ηρακλής Παπαϊωάννου.

*Το λεύκωμα αυτό επικεντρώνεται στην καταγραφή της πορείας της κατασκευής του έργου *Κρεμαστών Αχελώου.* 

Στο λεύκωμα διαβάζουμε
_"Το έργο εκμεταλλεύεται τα νερά του κυρίως Αχελώου, γνωστού ως ¶νω Αχελώου ή Ασπροπόταμου και των κυριοτέρων παραποτάμων του, του Αγραφιώτη και του Μέγδοβα ή Ταυρωπού. Οι τρεις ποταμοί συναντώνται δύο χιλιόμετρα βόρεια της θέσης Κρεμαστά όπου κατασκευάστηκε το Φράγμα σε βραχώδες στένωμα της κοίτης, γνωστό με την ιστορική ονομασία Πήδημα Κατσαντώνη.
Το λεύκωμα περιλαμβάνει φωτογραφίες του Κώστα Μπαλάφα από τη κατασκευή αυτού του κολοσσιαίας κλίμακας για την Ελλάδα έργου της δεκαετίας του '60 (1962-1965), καθώς και μια ποιητική καταγραφή από τη γιγαντιαία επέμβαση του ανθρώπου στα σωθικά της ελληνικής γης, την αναπόφευκτη μεταβολή του τοπίου, τη ζωτική αναδιάταξη στον κοινωνικό και πολιτισμικό ιστό της περιοχής.__"_

Οι εικόνες που θα δούμε θυμίζουν λίγο την ταινία του Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου *"Το λιβάδι που δακρύζει".
*
Με τον σχηματισμό της τεχνητής λίμνης ναυπηγήθηκαν επί τόπου πορθμεία που ανέλαβαν την κάλυψη διαδρομών που αποκόπηκαν εξαιτίας της λίμνης.
Το *"Κασταλία"*, λιγότερο διάσημο από το ομώνυμο πλοίο της ΕΛΜΕΣ, προσεγγίζει την όχθη της λίμνης.
Εικόνα μαγική και ποιητική.

Balafas 2.jpg

Βλέπουμε δύο μικρές παντόφλες και στο βάθος μία μεγαλύτερη.
Ο *Α. Μώλος* είπε ότι η μεγάλη παντόφλα μπορεί να είναι το *"Αφροδίτη Λ"* (εκ Λευκάδος). 

Balafas 1.jpg

Εικόνες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Α. Μώλο και σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## KOMAJEC

Μπράβο! Αναμένω με ενδιαφέρον νεότερα posts.

----------


## Django

Πολύ όμορφο το νέο θέμα, συγχαρητήρια για την έμπνευση! 
Κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου αναμένω νεότερα.
Καλό βράδυ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σ υ γ χ α ρ η τ η ρ ι α , σ υ γ χ α ρ η τ η ρ ι α, σ υ γ χ α ρ η τ η ρ ι α!!!!

Τι ωραια ιδεα!!!  Οταν ξεκινησα να γραφω στην ναυτιλια προ 8 μηνων σκεφτομουν αν μπορουσα να προσθεσω μερικα στοιχεια για πλοια στην Παμβωτιδα, την Τριχωνιδα και αλλου  Τωρα ξερω οτι μπορω!!!

Ευχαριστουμε τους δυο Αντωνηδες

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική ιδέα για νέο θέμα!!! Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο εκ μέρους μου  :Very Happy: 

(Πάντως η μεγάλη παντόφλα δεν έχει καμία ομοιότητα με το Αφροδίτη Λ, εκτός αν το ανασκεύασαν ριζικά!  :Wink: )

----------


## dk

Πραγματικα ομορφο θεμα!!!
Περιμενουμε νεα... :Smile:

----------


## a.molos

Εισαι ... ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟΣ ! 
Συν-ονόματε και συν-ταξιδώτη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την μοναδική αυτή προσφορά με το νέο σου θέμα. Εψαχνα πανω απο 3 χρόνια να βρώ το συγκεκριμένο λευκωμα - ενα απο τα πολλά καταπληκτικά του μοναδικού αυτού φωτογράφου- και σήμερα πραγματικά με ...τελείωσες. Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες αποτελούσαν για μένα αναζητηση χρόνων, σε ανθρώπους που έζησαν κοντά και γύρω στη λίμνη των Κρεμαστών. Η αναζήτηση μου συνεχίζεται και ότι βρώ θα το ανεβάσω σε αυτό το νέο topic που πραγματικά έλειπε. Αλλωστε να μην ξεχνάμε ότι η Ελλάδα έχει αρκετες μεγάλες λίμνες, φυσικές & τενητές όπως των Κρεμαστών και του Καστρακίου στο νομό Αιτωλοακαρνανίας, στις οποίες υπήρχε (στην Παμβωτιδα Ιωαννίνων υπάρχει ακόμη)  κάποιας μορφης ναυσιπλοοία.Περιμενουμε και απο το υπερατλαντικό  φίλο μας  Νικόλα, την δική του κατάθεση στοιχείων.
Αντώνη και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------


## a.molos

Και λιγη ιστορία για την συγκεκριμένη περιοχή και την ονοματολογία των τριών πορθμείων που φαινονται στην φωτογραφία του λευκώματος.
*  Ο μύθος του Θεού ποταμού Αχελώου :* 
Στην αρχαιότητα, ο Αχελώος με την ορμητικότητα των νερών του και τις ασημένιες δίνες του τρόμαζε τους ανθρώπους που τον λάτρευαν για να τον εξευμενίσουν. Οι αρχαίοι ποιητές αναφέρουν τον Αχελώο ως θεό ποταμό, κάποιοι ως το μεγαλύτερο από τους 3.000 ποταμούς θεούς, γιούς του Ωκεανού και της Τηθύος (Γαίας) και κάποιοι άλλοι ως γιό του Ωκεανού και της Νύμφης Ναιάδος. Θεωρούνταν επίσης, πατέρας των Σειρήνων καθώς και των Νυμφών Καλλιρρόης, Κορίνθου, *Κασταλίας, Δίρκης και Πειρήνης(σ.σ τα ονόματα των 3 πορθμειων)*.
Όταν η πανέμορφη και ατίθαση Δηιάνειρα της Καλυδώνας, κόρη του Οινέα, πέρασε με το άρμα της τις όχθες του, ο Αχελώος την ερωτεύτηκε κι αποφάσισε να την κάνει δική του. Σύμμαχός της έρχεται ο Ηρακλής, σταλμένος από τον αδελφό της για να την προσέχει. Ο Αχελώος μεταμορφωμένος σε τεράστιο ταύρο προσπαθεί βίαια να τρυπήσει με τα κέρατά του τον Ηρακλή ωσπού εκείνος του ξεριζώνει ένα απο αυτά. Βλέποντας την ήττα και την ταπείνωση του ζητά πίσω το κέρατο, ο οποίος του ζητά ως αντάλλαγμα το κέρατο της κατσίκας Αμαλθείας, τροφού του Δία, που έγινε γνωστό ως το κέρας της Αφθονίας (Απολλόδωρος, Οβίδιος, Υγίνος).
 Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες όμως δεν δημιούργησαν κανένα μύθο ο οποίος δεν ανταποκρινόταν σε πραγματικά γεγονότα ή καταστάσεις. Η γιγάντια μάχη μεταξύ των δυο μυθικών προσώπων πιθανότατα συμβολίζει τη μάχη των αρχαίων κατοίκων με τα ορμητικά νερά του ποταμού προς όφελος των καλλιεργειών τους. Η δύσκολη αυτή μάχη φαίνεται οτι κερδιζόταν απο τους ανθρώπους οι οποίοι προφανώς έλεγχαν τη ροή του ποταμού. Το κέρατο της Αμαλθείας (Αφθονίας) πιθανότατα συμβολίζει την καρποφορία της γής που ποτιζόταν απο την ελεγχόμενη ροή του Αχελώου. 
Οι πληροφορίες απο το site  www.aspropotamos.org  Επισκεφθείτε το !

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας συνεχίσουμε την περιπλάνησή μας στην ορεινή Ελλάδα του '60 μέσα από υπέροχο λεύκωμα του* Κώστα Μπαλάφα*
*"Τα αντίρροπα ρεύματα του Αχελώου"* (*Μουσείο Φωτογραφίας Θεσσαλονίκης*).
Την επιμέλεια του λευκώματος είχε *ο Ηρακλής Παπαϊωάννου.

*Θα δούμε δυό εικόνες απίστευτης ομορφιάς.
Στην περιοχή δημιουργήθηκε ένας καινούριος μαγικός κόσμος.
Σε μια περιοχή απαράμιλλης φυσικής ομορφιάς.
Σε μια περιοχή με έναν απίστευτο ιστορικό συμβολισμό.

Ο *Κατσαντώνης* στοιχειώνει το έργο.
Η εξέλιξη των έργων θυμίζει το γεφύρι της ¶ρτας και τον μύθο του πρωτομάστορα.
Τριάντα άνθρωποι χάνουν τη ζωή τους στην κατασκευή του έργου.
Ανεπίσημα, μπορεί να είναι και περισσότεροι.

Χωριά, εκκλησίες, άνθρωποι, μνήμες βυθίζονται στα νερά της λίμνης.
Δημιουργείται η λίμνη.
Αν δεν ήξερες πώς ήταν πριν, θα έλεγες ότι είναι ο παράδεισος.

Ο παλιός κόσμος των μύθων και των ηρώων αρχίζει να χάνεται.
Στον καινούριο κόσμο τους ήρωες τους θυμόμαστε μόνο στις εθνικές γιορτές.
Κάτι σαν το* "Το τέλος της μικρής μας πόλης"* του *Δημήτρη Χατζή.*

Δύο εικόνες μαγικές.
Η μικρή παντόφλα μας οδηγεί στον παράδεισο.

Όνειρο.jpg

Στα βλέματα των παιδιών που μεταφέρονται με τα πλοία αποτυπώνεται ο κόσμος που χάνεται και ο καινούριος που γεννιέται.

Πρόσωπα.jpg

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Αντώνη το Μώλο που μας οδήγησε σ' αυτούς τους ονειρικούς τόπους.

Για τον Κώστα Μπαλάφα, τι να πει κανείς.
Τον ευχαριστούμε ολόψυχα για την μοναδική αυτή καταγραφή της μνήμης.

Εικόνες αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Το ταξίδι μας στα ψηλά βουνά και τις λίμνες των ονείρων συνεχίζεται.
(Να μην ξεχάσουμε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες λίμνες στην Ελλάδα που αποξηράνθηκε στη δεκαετία του '60 για να μετατραπεί σε χωράφια που σύντομα αποδείχθηκαν άγονα.
Η λίμνη αυτή είναι η Κάρλα (Βοιβοιΐδα) στη Θεσσαλία).

----------


## seaways_lover

Συγχαρητηρια για το εμπνευσμενο καινουριο θεμα. Καταπληκτικες καταγραφες, υπεροχες μνημες. Την επομενη φορα που θα βρεθώ στα πανεμορφα Γιαννενα, συντομα, ξερω που πρεπει να παω και τι πρεπει να κανω... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Λιμνη Κερκινη_


Πλοιαρια στην *Λιμνη Κερκινη* (προπολεμικα *Λιμνη Κερκινιτις* η *Λιμνη Βουτκοβου*) κοντα στο χωριο *Λιθοτοπος* (νοτια). Αυτες οι βαρκες πηγαινουν μεχρι το *Μανδρακι* (βορεια). Προσβαση στην βορειοανατολικη πλευρα ειναι αδυνατη επειδη τα νερα ειναι πολυ ριχα εκει, σχεδον βαλτος. 

Κοιταξτε χαρτη και εδω http://www.kerkinitis.gr/location.htm
Επισης μη χασετε αυτο το video του YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9FKJ_Ee-p0


Kerkinh.jpg



Kerkini map.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αρθρο δυο σελιδων για την λιμνη και φραγμα Ταυρωπου (Μεγδοβα) απο το Εμπρος της 13ης Αυγουστου 1960.  

Το θυμαμαι αυτο το δημοσιο εργο οταν εγινε την εποχη εκεινη. Ηταν μοναδικο για την Ελλαδα. 

Εκεινο ομως που μας ειχε κανει καταπληξη τοτε ηταν ποσα χωρια βρεθηκαν ξαφνικα χωρις επικοινωνια με αλλα χωρια που ηταν κοντα τους για 200−300 χρονια...  Ξαφνικα δυο χωρια το ενα κοντα στο αλλο βρεθηκαν δεκαδες χιλιομετρα μακρυα. Καθως η οδικη υποδομη δεν ειχε προετοιμασθει, οι ανθρωποι ειχαν να διανυσουν τεραστιες αποστασεις...  Ευτυχως τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει τωρα!  Και η Λιμνη Πλαστηρα ειναι αγαπητη σε ολους τους γυρω κατοικους

19600813 Taurwpos1.jpg
19600813 Taurwpos2.jpg
19600813 Taurwpos3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλοι Roi Baudoin και a.molos τα νεα ταξιδια που μας χαριζετε, εχουν κατι διαφορετικο, κατι αλλο, μας μεταφερουν σε εναν κοσμο ομορφο,κοσμο παραμυθενιο, πιστευω οτι και η συνεχεια σε αυτο το θεμα θα ειναι ενδιαφερουσα και γεματη εκπληξεις!

----------


## gtogias

> Με τον σχηματισμό της τεχνητής λίμνης ναυπηγήθηκαν επί τόπου πορθμεία που ανέλαβαν την κάλυψη διαδρομών που αποκόπηκαν εξαιτίας της λίμνης.


Μια αναφορά στον τύπο της εποχής για τα πορθμεία της λίμνης Κρεμαστών, στην εφημερίδα Ελευθερία της 5ης Δεκεμβρίου 1965:

1965 12 05 Ελευθερία σελ 16.JPG

Και η σχετική αναγγελία της ΔΕΗ για τον κατακλυσμό της περιοχής και τη συγκοινωνία στην λίμνη:

1965 11 20 Ελευθερία σελ 5a.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και η σχετική αναγγελία της ΔΕΗ για τον κατακλυσμό της περιοχής και τη συγκοινωνία στην λίμνη:
> 
> 1965 11 20 Ελευθερία σελ 5a.JPG



Σε ευχαριστουμε για την συνεχη παρουσιαση σπουδαιων νεων απο την εποχη 1955−65 που μας δινει μια ιδεα του τι γινοταν την εποχη εκεινη στην Ελλαδα.

*Ειδικα για τον δρομο Αγρινιου−Καρπενησιου*, θυμαμαι καλα πως ο κοσμος υπεφερε απο τις ξαφνικες αποφασεις των ειδικων.  Θυμαμαι ποσα χωρια της Ευρυτανιας αναγκασθηκαν να αλλαξουν τροπο ζωης

----------


## Tsikalos

Σπάνιο ντοκουμέντο, όχι μόνο για τη ναυτιλία που απλά μου αρέσει, αλλά και την ηλεκτροπαραγωγή που ασχολούμαι...
Πολύ μεγάλη πάντως και η συνεισφορά του φράγματος στην εθνική οικονόμία.

----------


## Hlias

Πολύ ενδιαφέρων θέμα παιδιά, μπράβο! 

Δυστυχώς το βιβλίο "Τα αμφίρροπα ρεύματα του Αχελώου" δε μπορώ να το βρω πουθενά...  :Sad:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στο βιβλιοπωλείο *"ΙΑΝΟΣ"* (τόσο στην Αθήνα στην οδό Σταδίου, όσο και τη Θεσσαλονίκη) θα πρέπει να υπάρχει το βιβλίο που ζητάς.
Αν όχι, ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------


## Hlias

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία Roi! Είχα ψάξει σε Παπασωτηρίου και το είχα παραγγείλει στον Ελευθερουδάκη, αλλά τίποτα... Στον Ιανό δεν έτυχε να πάω!! 

Ευχαριστώ!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρθρο δυο σελιδων για την λιμνη και φραγμα Ταυρωπου (Μεγδοβα) απο το Εμπρος της 13ης Αυγουστου 1960.  
> ..............................
> Εκεινο ομως που μας ειχε κανει καταπληξη τοτε ηταν ποσα χωρια βρεθηκαν ξαφνικα χωρις επικοινωνια με αλλα χωρια που ηταν κοντα τους για 200−300 χρονια...  Ξαφνικα δυο χωρια το ενα κοντα στο αλλο βρεθηκαν δεκαδες χιλιομετρα μακρυα. Καθως η οδικη υποδομη δεν ειχε προετοιμασθει, οι ανθρωποι ειχαν να διανυσουν τεραστιες αποστασεις...  Ευτυχως τα πραγματα εχουν αλλαξει τωρα!  Και η Λιμνη Πλαστηρα ειναι αγαπητη σε ολους τους γυρω κατοικους


Ειναι τοσο λυπηρο οτι ακομη και σε μια λιμνη μπορουν να γινουν τραγικα ναυαγια με πολλους νεκρους. 

Εδω διαβαστε για την σχεδον αγνωστη τραγωδια των πρωτων ετων της *λιμνης του Μεγδοβα*...  Η ημερομηνια ειναι 8 Δεκεμβριου 1959

19591208 Medgovas1.jpg19591208 Medgovas2.jpg
19591209 Medgovas.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Ωραίο καραβάκι όντως.
Με συγκλόνισε το θέμα με τη Λίμνη πλαστήρα. Είναι άγνωστη πτυχή διότι πολύ κουβέντα γίνεται για ναυάγια σε θάλασσες αλλά σε λίμνες δεν έχουν αναφερθεί τα μέσα  ενημέρωσης πρόσφατα.
Όμως σε λίμνη τα πράγματα είναι αρκετά επικύνδυνα λόγω και της μικρότερης άνωσης από το νερό της θάλασσας.

Τι σωστικά μέσα διαθέτουν τα πλοιάρια σε λίμνες και για τον κόσμο που απολαμβάνει μία βαρκάδα; Έχει αλλάξει τίποτα από εκείνη την εποχή του 1960 ή όχι;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η *Λιμνη Παμβωτις η Παμβωτιδα*, η πασιγνωστη και μαγευτικη *λιμνη των Ιωαννινων*, ειναι σημερα η καρδια της περιοχης.   Βλεποντας τα αραγμενα μικρα πλοια στον μωλο των Ιωαννινων που κανουν ταξιδακια για την *Νησο* και ολες τις πλευρες τις λιμνης κανεις σκεφτεται την μεγαλοπρεπεια της λιμνης...


Η λιμνη των Ιωαννινων απο παλιο φιλμ. Ταινία Επικαίρων  *1/8/1962*

Περιήγηση στα Μετέωρα και τη λίμνη Παμβώτιδας των Ιωαννίνων.

                              Γενική άποψη των Μετεώρων και των μοναστηριών τους. Γενική άποψη της λίμνης και του νησιού της λίμνης Παμβώτιδας των Ιωαννίνων, όπου παραδοσιακοί τεχνίτες κατασκευάζουν αργυρά σκεύη.


Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...687&thid=14134

----------


## sea_serenade

> Η *Λιμνη Παμβωτις η Παμβωτιδα*, η πασιγνωστη και μαγευτικη *λιμνη των Ιωαννινων*, ειναι σημερα η καρδια της περιοχης. 
> 
> Βλεποντας τα αραγμενα μικρα πλοια στον μωλο των Ιωαννινων που κανουν ταξιδακια για την *Νησο* και ολες τις πλευρες τις λιμνης κανεις σκεφτεται την μεγαλοπρεπεια της λιμνης...


Ε, γι' αυτό εμείς οι Γιαννιώτες είμαστε περήφανοι για την πόλη μας.

Νικόλα, σ' ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σου λόγια!!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Σήμερα τυχαία έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια φωτογραφία απο το αρχείο της ΔΕΗ, που δημοσιευθηκε σε τοπική εφημερίδα, σε άρθρο σχετικά με τις περιοχές που "επνιξε" με την κατασκευή του το φράγμα των Κρεμαστών.
Τα 3 νέα φέρρυ της τεχνιτής λίμνης περιμένουν την άνοδο των υδάτων, προκειμένου να αρχίσουν τις πλόες τους. Διακρίνονται καθαρά τα δύο μικρά στο βάθος ενω το τρίτο λόγω βυθίσματος είναι πιο έξω. Επίσης διακρίνονται διάφοροι αξιωματούχοι να συζητούν μεταξυ τους  για το νέο τοπίο που πρόκειται να διαμορφωθεί στην περιοχή.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Σήμερα τυχαία έπεσε στα χέρια μου μια φωτογραφία απο το αρχείο της ΔΕΗ, που δημοσιευθηκε σε τοπική εφημερίδα, σε άρθρο σχετικά με τις περιοχές που "επνιξε" με την κατασκευή του το φράγμα των Κρεμαστών.
> Τα 3 νέα φέρρυ της τεχνιτής λίμνης περιμένουν την άνοδο των υδάτων, προκειμένου να αρχίσουν τις πλόες τους. Διακρίνονται καθαρά τα δύο μικρά στο βάθος ενω το τρίτο λόγω βυθίσματος είναι πιο έξω. Επίσης διακρίνονται διάφοροι αξιωματούχοι να συζητούν μεταξυ τους  για το νέο τοπίο που πρόκειται να διαμορφωθεί στην περιοχή.



*Απιθανη φωτογραφια!! Ευχαριστουμε*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε _Αντώνη_, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Μια φωτογραφία στο λυκαυγές μιας λίμνης και στο λυκόφως μιας στεριάς....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λιμνη Αχινου το 1934... (http://www.dimosahinou.gr/index.php?...d=19&Itemid=54) Στην βενζινακατο ο υπουργος Γεωργιας τοτε Σπυρος Θεοτοκης


Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Achinou 1934.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Λιμνη Ηραιου* εξω απο την Περαχωρα... αρχες δεκαετιας 1960. Την θυμαμαι καλα αυτη την λιμουλα, μερος εκδρομων του σχολειου μας..

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Iraiou 1960.JPG

Iraiou2.JPG

Οταν ο *Καιαφας* ηταν πραγματι λιμνη!  Λιμνη Καιαφα στην Ηλεια το 1913!  Και τωρα...

Kaiafa 1913.JPG

K.jpg

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βαρκες στην *λιμνη Καστοριας* το 1934... Βλεπεις τετοιες φωτογραφιες και αρχιζεις και σκεφτεσαι Κωστα Καρυωτακη και Μαρια Πολυδουρη...

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Kastoria 1934.JPG

*Λιμνη Λαγκαδα* το 1960

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Lagkada 1960.JPG

Ο σιδηροδρομος για το Αμυνταιο περναγε διπλα απο την *Λιμνη Βεγοριτιδα* το 1934. Φωτογραφια του ερασιτεχνου Γ. Βαφιαδακη.

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Vegoritis 1934 VAfiadakis.JPG

Η *Λιμνη Βολβη* το 1960.. Παει κι αυτη

Απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


Volvi 1960.JPG

----------


## Tsikalos

Αφού αναφερόμαστε σε λίμνες, μία φώτο από κτίριο σε λίμνη στη Στοκχόλμη. Πολλές και πανέμορφες λίμνες στην πολυ όμορφη (για το καλοκαίρι που ήμουνα) πόλη του Βορρά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *...........
> *Το λεύκωμα αυτό επικεντρώνεται στην καταγραφή της πορείας της κατασκευής του έργου *Κρεμαστών Αχελώου.* 
> 
> Στο λεύκωμα διαβάζουμε
> _"Το έργο εκμεταλλεύεται τα νερά του κυρίως Αχελώου, γνωστού ως ¶νω Αχελώου ή Ασπροπόταμου και των κυριοτέρων παραποτάμων του, του Αγραφιώτη και του Μέγδοβα ή Ταυρωπού. Οι τρεις ποταμοί συναντώνται δύο χιλιόμετρα βόρεια της θέσης Κρεμαστά όπου κατασκευάστηκε το Φράγμα σε βραχώδες στένωμα της κοίτης, γνωστό με την ιστορική ονομασία Πήδημα Κατσαντώνη.
> ..................._
> Το *"Κασταλία"*, λιγότερο διάσημο από το ομώνυμο πλοίο της ΕΛΜΕΣ, προσεγγίζει την όχθη της λίμνης.
> ............
> Βλέπουμε δύο μικρές παντόφλες και στο βάθος μία μεγαλύτερη.
> Ο *Α. Μώλος* είπε ότι η μεγάλη παντόφλα μπορεί να είναι το *"Αφροδίτη Λ"*......


Ειδησεις απο την λιμνη Κρεμαστων και τα πορθμεια της στις 5 Δεκεμβριου 1965.


19651205 Kremasta.jpg

Κια αρθρο της ΔΕΗ στις 20 Νοεμβριου 1965.

19651120 Kremasta.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λιμνη Τριχωνις. Παλια καρτ ποσταλ αφιερωμενη στον φιλο _a.molos

_Trihonis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο ακομη καρτ ποσταλ απο την Λιμνη/Λιμνοθαλασσα του Καιαφα, η πρωτη στα 1970, η δευτερη το 1980 http://www.delcampe.net/page/item/id...anguage,E.html

Kaiafas.jpgΚαιαφας.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα ατμοκίνητο σκάφος στον Λούρο μεταφέρι πυρομαχικά του ελληνικού Στρατού κατά τις στρατιωτικές επιχειρήσεις του 1912. Το ποτάμι ήταν πλωτό και στο ομόνυμο χωριό υπήρχε  τελωνείο, απ'όπου διακινούνταν τα προϊόντα της περιοχής, (αλεύρι, μαλλιά,  βελανίδια, ζώα) μέσω πλοίων στον Αμβρακικό κόλπο-λιμάνι Πρέβεζας, προς  τις αγορές της Ευρώπης ή τις εγχώριες.

louros 1912-1913_1656429074619375_3282741080148897678_o.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τελευταία συνάντησα κάποιον από την περιοχή ο οποίος μου είπε ότι οι παντόφλες στη λίμνη έπαιρναν 2 λεωφορεία.Βέβαια το 1965 αυτά ήταν μικρότερα από τα αντίστοιχα σημερινά των ΚΤΕΛ αλλά τα σκάφη θα πρέπει να ήταν μεγαλύτερα από αυτά που έχουν ανεβεί εδώ.Η συγκοινωνία αυτή σταμάτησε όταν έγινε η γέφυρα της Επισκοπής κ αποκαταστάθηκε η συνέχεια της εθνικής οδού Αγρινίου-Καρπενησίου κ τα καραβάκια πουλήθηκαν λέει σε ιδιώτες.
Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι γιά την τύχη  τους, φιλε a.molos ;;;

----------


## a.molos

> Τελευταία συνάντησα κάποιον από την περιοχή ο οποίος μου είπε ότι οι παντόφλες στη λίμνη έπαιρναν 2 λεωφορεία.Βέβαια το 1965 αυτά ήταν μικρότερα από τα αντίστοιχα σημερινά των ΚΤΕΛ αλλά τα σκάφη θα πρέπει να ήταν μεγαλύτερα από αυτά που έχουν ανεβεί εδώ.Η συγκοινωνία αυτή σταμάτησε όταν έγινε η γέφυρα της Επισκοπής κ αποκαταστάθηκε η συνέχεια της εθνικής οδού Αγρινίου-Καρπενησίου κ τα καραβάκια πουλήθηκαν λέει σε ιδιώτες.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι γιά την τύχη  τους, φιλε a.molos ;;;





ΚΡΕΜΑΣΤΑ  Σύλλογο&#96.jpgΗ φωτογραφία αυτή είναι ακριβώς ότι αναφέρεις στο κείμενο σου και έχει ανέβει στο FB σε ομάδα  σχετική με την Αιτλ-νία. Είναι όπως λέει απο το σύλλογο φίλων γέφυρας Μανώλη.
Τώρα για την τύχη των μικρότερων πορθμείων έχω ακούσει ότι κόπηκαν επί τόπου, ένώ κάποιο μεγαλύτερο' ίσως αυτό της φωτογραφίας, μεταφέρθηκε στη θάλασσα, αφού ταξίδεψε με πολή κόπο / φόβο πάνω σε ειδική πλατφόρμα, σύμφωνα με μαρτυρία συνταξιούχου εργαζόμενου της ΔΕΗ Κρεμαστών.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το φέρρυ στην φωτό που παρέθεσε ο a.molos είναι το _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ το οποίο πράγματι με το τέλος των δρομολογίων στην λίμνη "κατέβηκε" τα βουνά, και δούλεψε στο Ιόνιο πρώτα ως _ΚΩΣΤΗΣ ΚΑΒΑΦΗΣ_ και αργότερα ως _ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ Λ_ πριν πουληθεί στο εξωτερικό, στην Μαδαγασκάρη, όπου δραστηριοποιείται έως σήμερα ως _SARAH_ (το θέμα του στο φόρουμ _είναι εδώ_ με πολλές αναφορές και στην λίμνη Κρεμαστών).

Μία παρόμοια φωτογραφία του _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ (από την ομάδα του fb "παλιές φωτογραφίες της Αιτωλοακαρνανίας"), _έχει παραθέσει ο Ellinis εδώ_, μαζί με μία ακόμα στην οποία βλέπουμε δεξιά το _ΔΙΡΚΗ_ και αριστερά το αδελφάκι του το _ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ_, το οποίο πρέπει να είχε "κατέβει" τα βουνά νωρίτερα, όπως μας είχε ενημερώσει παλιότερα ο emmpapad.




> Σχετικά με την απορία του Espresso Venezia για  την τύχη του σκάφους (ΠΕΙΡΗΝΗ), θυμάμαι ό τι λίγα χρόνια μετά την  κατασκευή του πουλήθηκε σε αλλοδαπούς και μετονομάστηκε BASHAR.
> 
> Εμμανουήλ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ αμφοτέρους τους φίλους γιά την  διαφώτιση σε ένα θέμα που δεν είναι από τα δυνατά μου σημεία αλλά ωστόσο με ενδιαφέρουν ακαδημαϊκά ,όπως με ενδιαφέρει κάθε πλεούμενο.
Σίγουρα ήταν  κ παραμένει η μοναδική γραμμή σε εσωτερικά ύδατα στην Ελλάδα με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς οχημάτων.

----------


## a.molos

> Ευχαριστώ αμφοτέρους τους φίλους γιά την  διαφώτιση σε ένα θέμα που δεν είναι από τα δυνατά μου σημεία αλλά ωστόσο με ενδιαφέρουν ακαδημαϊκά ,όπως με ενδιαφέρει κάθε πλεούμενο.
> Σίγουρα ήταν  κ παραμένει η μοναδική γραμμή σε εσωτερικά ύδατα στην Ελλάδα με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς οχημάτων.


Υπήρξε και στη Παμβώτιδα ένα μικρό ferry το οποίο μεταφέρθηκε πάνω σε φορτηγό από τη γραμμή Πρέβεζας-Ακτίου και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ιωάννινα νησί μεταφέροντας και οχήματα. Σχετική φωτό στο διαδίκτυο, θα την βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπήρξε και στη Παμβώτιδα ένα μικρό ferry το οποίο μεταφέορθηκε πάνω σε φορτηγό από τη γραμμή Πρέβεζας-Ακτίου και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ιωάννινα νησί μεταφέροντας και οχήματα. Σχετική φωτό στο διαδίκτυο, θα την βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω.


Αυτό θα πρέπει να είχε σχέση με κάποια έργα στο νησί κ θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε ποιό φέρρυ ήταν.
Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι γραμμές σε γλυκά νερά με παντόφλες είχαν προσωρινό χαρακτήρα  στην χώρα μας.
Είναι απορίας άξιο το πώς μεταφέρονταν οδικώς αυτά τα σκάφη αφού κ τα πιό μικρά ή τμήματα αυτών ήταν ένας όγκος με αρκετό βάρος κ λάβετε υπ' όψιν το οδικό δίκτυο που υπήρχε τότε αλλά κ τις νταλίκες της εποχής.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> _(Λίμνη Κρεμαστών)_
> Σίγουρα ήταν  κ παραμένει η μοναδική γραμμή σε εσωτερικά ύδατα στην Ελλάδα με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς οχημάτων.





> Υπήρξε και στη Παμβώτιδα ένα μικρό ferry το οποίο μεταφέρθηκε πάνω σε φορτηγό από τη γραμμή Πρέβεζας-Ακτίου και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ιωάννινα νησί μεταφέροντας και οχήματα. Σχετική φωτό στο διαδίκτυο, θα την βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω.





> Αυτό θα πρέπει να είχε σχέση με κάποια έργα στο νησί κ θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε ποιό φέρρυ ήταν.
> Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι γραμμές σε γλυκά νερά με παντόφλες είχαν προσωρινό χαρακτήρα  στην χώρα μας.


Πιστεύω ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ότι η διατύπωση στο πρώτο από τα δύο σου ποστ ήταν η πιό σωστή. Δηλαδή ότι η γραμμή (με τέσσερις παντόφλες, δύο μικρές και δύο μεγαλύτερες) στην λίμνη Κρεμαστών _"ήταν  κ παραμένει η μοναδική γραμμή σε εσωτερικά ύδατα στην Ελλάδα με δυνατότητα μεταφοράς οχημάτων"_. Σίγουρα, όπως έγραψε και ο a.molos, _"Υπήρξε και στη Παμβώτιδα ένα μικρό ferry το οποίο μεταφέρθηκε πάνω σε  φορτηγό από τη γραμμή Πρέβεζας-Ακτίου και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ιωάννινα  νησί μεταφέροντας και οχήματα"_ όμως θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για γραμμή (με τακτικά δρομολόγια) ούτε πολύ περισσότερο για φέρρυ - παντόφλα όπως έχουμε συνηθίσει τουλάχιστον να αποκαλούμε αυτού του είδους τα πλοία.

Δεν βάζω βέβαια το χέρι μου στην φωτιά, διότι φυσικά και δεν τα γνωρίζω όλα , αλλά νομίζω ότι στην λίμνη Παμβώτιδα των Ιωαννίνων υπήρξαν (και υπάρχει ακόμα) κάποιου είδους "πλωτές κατασκευές", πλατφόρμες (το λέω σωστά ???) με καταπέλτες μπρος και πίσω, έστω και αυτοκινούμενες, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε _εδώ_ μία παλιά που σκουριάζει στην λίμνη των Ιωαννίνων, ή _εδώ_ με μία πιό καινούργια η οποία είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εν ενεργεία ακόμα. Τέτοιες κατασκευές βέβαια δεν υπήρξαν μόνο στην Παμβώτιδα, αλλά και σε άλλες λίμνες της χώρας μας για "μικρομεταφορές" ή π.χ. σε ιχθυοτροφεία, αλλά όχι βέβαια για τακτικά δρομολόγια σε γραμμές.

Τώρα, αν πράγματι υπήρξε στην Παμβώτιδα κανονικό φέρρυ (παντόφλα δηλαδή με υπερκατασκευή έστω και μικρή) η οποία λειτουργούσε πριν στην Πρέβεζα, είμαι αλήθεια πολύ περίεργος να την δω σε φωτό.

----------


## basi

Στην Παμβώτιδα υπάρχουν αυτές οι πλατφόρμες οι οποίες περνάνε αυτοκίνητα κλπ , αλλά δεν τα πάνε στα Γιάννενα , αλλά στην απέναντι πλευρά που είναι πολύ κοντά στο νησί και υπάρχει ανάλογη υποδομή στον παραλίμνιο δρόμο .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εγώ  δεν ξέρω ποια είναι και την βρήκα στο fb από κάποιον Φώτη Ράπτη με την εξής λεζάντα:
> Το καράβι που  εκτελούσε τα δρομολόγια στο Ακτιο, φορτώνεται σε νταλίκα στη Μαργαρώνα  Πρεβέζης για να μεταφερθεί στη Ντραμπάνοβα Ιωαννίνων. Είναι 31 Ιουλίου  1973 και από τότε και για πολλά χρόνια, η «παντόφλα» αυτή εξυπηρέτησε  τις ανάγκες μεταφοράς οχημάτων, προς και από το νησί των Ιωαννίνων.
> 
> 27972052_10210635053938709_310061755143724777_n.jpg


Παντελή εκπληκτική πράγματι φωτό, η απεικόνιση του ποστ που είχε ανεβάσει πριν λίγο καιρό ο φίλος a.molos, που μάλλον σε αυτήν την φωτό αναφερόταν. 




> Υπήρξε και στη Παμβώτιδα ένα μικρό ferry το οποίο μεταφέρθηκε πάνω σε φορτηγό από τη γραμμή Πρέβεζας-Ακτίου και έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ιωάννινα νησί μεταφέροντας και οχήματα. Σχετική φωτό στο διαδίκτυο, θα την βρώ και θα την ανεβάσω.


Ωστόσο, ούτε παντόφλα μπορούμε να χαρακτηρίσουμε το "πλεούμενο" μιας και δεν διέθετε υπερκατασκευή, ούτε πολύ περισσότερο .....καράβι όπως αναφέρει το σχόλιο από το facebbok. Έχουμε αναφερθεί σε αυτές τις πλατφόρμες (μπάριζες) με καταπέλτες μπροστά-πίσω, δύο ποστ παραπάνω στο παρόν θέμα.

----------

